# (WI) QAA Landrys Thunder And Glory (Yellow At Stud)



## Randy Moore (Aug 4, 2010)

QAA Landry's Thunder And Glory (CHARGE)
DOB 2/9/09
AKC SR55068907
OFA Hips LR191642G24M-VPI (Good)
OFA Elbow LR-E250175M24-VPI (Normal)
Cerf LR 347380
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
Both of Charges parents are EIC & CMN clear
Exceptional marker. Top Yellow Derby dog 2011 with 47 points #4 on Derby List 
In Wisconsin all winter Fee $500.00
Contact Randy Moore @ 920-585-0999 For pictures and Info go to http://www.hunterskennels.com


----------

